# Free Tricks To Increase Yields.



## panhead (Jan 26, 2009)

If you know any free tricks or tips to increase yeild please post them here.

Please do me a favor,if you have nothing to contribute then please do not post in this thread about "your" fears,this thread is for people who have do it yourself ability & for people who understand how to install a hot water heater,if installing a hot water heater is not in the scope of your handyman ability then do not attempt.

Also,if you are the type who sees danger everywhere please do not post here unless you have a very firm understanding that all im talking about is to move the exhaust pipe to a new vent location, using common sense & an understanding of exhaust needing proper rise so it can vent,if the understanding of rise vs exhaust is out of your skill range then do not attempt.

This is just as safe as a regular hot water heater install so if you want to warn of danger please come prepared with hard nailed facts because there are people who understand how to vent a water heater who can use this in their grows, this application does not require very much skill to effect properly or in a safe manner,and it is not an explosion hazzard.



A trick i started using back before there was the internet was to make my own non regulated co2 & it has proven to work,not those shake n bake bottles of yeast but a steady supply that fills the room in large amounts several times a day,its a simple trick but requires that you have access to a gas operated water heater.

The vent pipe on top a water heater is where the burned gas fumes are vented out of the building,these vented gasses are very rich in co2,you take apart the exhaust pipe & re run it through the top portion of the grow room wall in a location where a fan can disperse the gas to the entire room,every time the water heater comes on to heat the water you get a massive shot of co2.

I have 2 bud rooms but only one room is within a distance where i can vent the water heater exhaust into the room so only one rooms gets the goodies,the differences between the 2 rooms is pretty easy to see,the plants with the exhaust are greener,grow faster & have a good percentage larger yeild over the non gassed plants. 

If you are a doubter start reading up on what gas operated co2 generators are all about,look into how they are designed,there are differences but not that large,they both run on the principal of running in a non efficent manner which creates more co2 in the form of exhaust gasses,this shit works for real,no gimmiks,no tricks,no yeast & sugar ,just large amounts of free co2 that you can semi regulate intervals by regulating when you use hot water,every time you use hot water you increase the co2 levels.

I will post another trick ive allways used later this evening.


----------



## slackjack (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats a great idea pan head, I can't believe it never occured to me! I don't have any cheap tricks but I hope to learn some!


----------



## peephole (Jan 26, 2009)

its also very dangerous to be screwing with your water heater, you don't want to create any back drafts and blow your house up.


----------



## macdadyabc (Jan 26, 2009)

im not gunna fuck with my water heater, and i usually know what im doing. Have you seen the mythbusters were a regular water heater blows up a house and flies like 500 feet high? scary shit, but a brilliant idea. If it works for you, then hey...


----------



## panhead (Jan 26, 2009)

peephole said:


> its also very dangerous to be screwing with your water heater, you don't want to create any back drafts and blow your house up.


Great contribution there pal.

Boy oh boy,you danger warning guys never quit do you only a moron dont understand that an exhaust needs rise for it to be able to vent,as long as there is enough rise in the pipe the chances of the pipe not venting properly are a ho-gillion to one.

I dont post information for children to use or for people who have no do it yourself ability at all,this is as easy as it gets & every bit as explosion safe as exhausting directly out of the building,all it requires is common sense & the ability to look at how the existing pipe is ran & duplicate that to a tee only venting it in another location,i swear


----------



## Jobo (Jan 26, 2009)

Guys hes not talking about modifying his water heater, and nothings gonna blow up.....

Just vent the exhaust into your budding room.

The only downside is that you may collect carbon monoxide in the room which can be dangerous, but its well worth it. Just dont stand in your room taking deep breaths.....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2009)

Make sure that your roots are receiving plenty of oxygen especially during flowering


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 26, 2009)

damn, sounds great, but i would have to run a hose 50ft through my house...lol and i did see the mythbusters, that would be my luck, i would still giver a go though if i could

just buy a carbon monoxide detector if your worried about that


----------



## panhead (Jan 26, 2009)

macdadyabc said:


> im not gunna fuck with my water heater, and i usually know what im doing. Have you seen the mythbusters were a regular water heater blows up a house and flies like 500 feet high? scary shit, but a brilliant idea. If it works for you, then hey...


You guys never stop with the danger nonsense i swear,first you start off saying you usually know what your doing, then go on to quote a mythbusters episode as back up of your complete misunderstanding of this simple task, and you have misunderstood very badly.

The mythbusters guys took hot water heaters,then removed all saftey devices,then they removed & capped off the pressure relief valve so it could not vent,then they pumped the hot water heater full of compressed air until it reached allmost 3 times the water heaters pressure capacity until it exploded,again an entirely different thing than simply moving the exhaust pipe to a new location.


----------



## panhead (Jan 26, 2009)

Jobo said:


> Guys hes not talking about modifying his water heater, and nothings gonna blow up.....
> 
> Just vent the exhaust into your budding room.
> 
> The only downside is that you may collect carbon monoxide in the room which can be dangerous, but its well worth it. Just dont stand in your room taking deep breaths.....


Thank you,i swear it never ends with these guys,they preach danger everywhere,i could see it if it was something dangerous but since they have no clue & have no basic understanding of the concept of meerly redirecting a simple exhaust pipe they freak out & think everything is going to explode.

How the hell do these guys effect repairs on the houses they live in if running a hot water heater exhaust pipe is above their ability,shit,i could safely install a hot water heater when i was 15 years old.


----------



## panhead (Jan 26, 2009)

natmoon said:


> Make sure that your roots are receiving plenty of oxygen especially during flowering



Hey natmoon,where have you been,havent seeen ya round much.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2009)

panhead said:


> Hey natmoon,where have you been,havent seeen ya round much.


So busy with all sorts from music to pot,it never ends.
I do try to pop in every day though but i am not as active as i was.
Keep up the good work panhead and i still want your house


----------



## SayWord (Jan 26, 2009)

dude i have a water heater connected to my grow room. i could probly set that up easily, or have a friend set it up. im in an apartment. dont know if that matters.


----------



## panhead (Jan 26, 2009)

SayWord said:


> dude i have a water heater connected to my grow room. i could probly set that up easily, or have a friend set it up. im in an apartment. dont know if that matters.


Its your call weather to do it in an appartment or not but it is a very safe method,ive used this exact same water heater method for my last 5 grows & was using it 25 years ago,all without one single problem,just be sure you understand how to install a vent pipe,if your not sure you can look at the current install,put a level on the exisisting pipe to get the angle then re mount to exhaust into the grow area.

The only thing that will explode will be your buds, with new growth.


----------



## Jobo (Jan 26, 2009)

Any idea on the average ppm with this?


----------



## smokeybandit22 (Jan 26, 2009)

DWC- if u give your gal her own res and double the size of it as she enters flowering, she will double her output-i.e.- 3 zips continued res and 6 zips with it doubled. but u gotta do it right as she enters flowering and cant be an overly mature or immature plant.


----------



## weedaweedaweed (Jan 26, 2009)

sounds dangerous


----------



## Jobo (Jan 26, 2009)

weedaweedaweed said:


> sounds dangerous


how does it sound dangerous? is isnt at all. Infact its very helpfull, unless you think bigger buds are dangerous?


----------



## panhead (Jan 26, 2009)

weedaweedaweed said:


> sounds dangerous


You took the time to join this thread & that is all you had to say.

As i said at the start of this thread,it is for people with the bare minumum of skills & some Do It Yourself ability,the only people this is dangerous to are the people who have no DIY ability or cant figure out how to install a hot water heater.

The girl on the show Home Time installs hot water heaters all by herself


----------



## fat sam (Jan 26, 2009)

hey panhead i think there should be a new thread for safety moms diy on here, that way they cant try and ruin a totaly good post about shit that works, i actually did this years ago in my grow in my attic because the vent went strait up from the garage through the attic where i was growing, so i cut the pipe out and the vent from the water heater was my air intake and the rest of the pipe from the water heater vent was my vent out of the house and it worked wonders, maybe just start the thread by saying safety moms not allowed


----------



## panhead (Jan 26, 2009)

fat sam said:


> hey panhead i think there should be a new thread for safety moms diy on here, that way they cant try and ruin a totaly good post about shit that works, i actually did this years ago in my grow in my attic because the vent went strait up from the garage through the attic where i was growing, so i cut the pipe out and the vent from the water heater was my air intake and the rest of the pipe from the water heater vent was my vent out of the house and it worked wonders, maybe just start the thread by saying safety moms not allowed


Thanks,ive tried asking the saftey kids to please not destroy threads,it dont work,when people have no other way to contribute to a thread from lack of knowledge they allways start the saftey crap just so they have something to post.

The shit that gets me is who is teaching these young people about life,if a hot water heater pipe scares the shit out of them what the hell are they going to do if they need a new roof on their house,or have to rebuild a porch.

All i can say is thank god for cfl lighting.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Jan 26, 2009)

im pretty sure you asked stupid people not to get on this thread with all of their fear, ignorance, and warnings of your impending doom, in your 1st post. how the fuck do people read the opening of this thread, and then procede to give warning to us all, about a topic which they blatantly display they have no understanding of. makes me think marijuana might make _SOME _people retarded.

other than that.. fucking great idea on the Co2 redirection. no reason to waste all that gas when i am currently paying to add Co2 to my garden.. im sure a little more wouldn't hurt.


----------



## LowRyderMan (Jan 26, 2009)

Alright im taking a heating/ventilation/ac program right now and all i got to say is that is one of the stupidest fucking things i have ever heard... running a flue pipe into your house is a good way to kill your self. y not rig some sort of tank and regulator system up at least then you have control over it.


----------



## slackjack (Jan 26, 2009)

Well if it goes into the garage and the garage has an exhaust fan then you just made your op more efficient spending an amazing $0 in upkeep every month. Again, great idea Panhead!!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 26, 2009)

LowRyderMan said:


> Alright im taking a heating/ventilation/ac program right now and all i got to say is that is one of the stupidest fucking things i have ever heard... running a flue pipe into your house is a good way to kill your self. y not rig some sort of tank and regulator system up at least then you have control over it.


Fucking idiot! This thread is for FREE ways! Are you givin away gas and regulators?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 26, 2009)

I smoke out my grow room every day! I'll be goddamned if my PPM dont shoot up, too


----------



## spoonfucklol (Jan 26, 2009)

panhead... I like this thread you have started. A diy is a very important ability, but I was on a country block about 4 yrs ago just chillin inside my uncles house and all the sudden his whole house shakes as you hear a loud as boom, up the road a man and his family had a house and the water heater blew up and destroyed the house there was a mattress in the freaking tree....I am not a freak about this shit though maybe it is because I have electric but what the hey....I hope this thread is filled with new information to help all of us along the way. + rep


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Jan 26, 2009)

panhead said:


> How the hell do these guys effect repairs on the houses they live in if running a hot water heater exhaust pipe is above their ability,shit,i could safely install a hot water heater when i was 15 years old.


i wonder how some people get out of bed in the morning and manage to tie thier own shoelaces ....



weedaweedaweed said:


> sounds dangerous


i think this guy was just taking the piss regarding using a bigger res for DWC, at least thats how i read it.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice Pan, good to see some one likes to share good info, +REP


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 27, 2009)

if my water heater was gas id do this for sure.....uh oh...i have a propane tank 20' of gas hose and a CO2 gas burner burning right now....I SEE FLAMES IN THERE....OH NO I, I, I THINK IM GONNA BLOW UP....NNNNNNNNOOOOOTGREAT IDEA PANHEAD


----------



## Ramona's (Jan 27, 2009)

uhm....so. i posted a thread about how to increase your yield and cheap tricks but it got lost.

1. if you arnt using a co2 system. get yourself some dry ice from safeway and put it in a bottle with water. this will carbonate the water and you can use it as a foliar spray and/or soil.

2. increase resin production for the last week by lowering the humidity as much as you possibly can. do not let your medium go bone dry! its a dumb way to lower the humidity to increase resin production. naturally if humidity is low, resin increases to reflect uv rays from the upcoming dry day's. its the reason why its so easy to spot from police copters using uv sensative equiptment.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

LowRyderMan said:


> Alright im taking a heating/ventilation/ac program right now and all i got to say is that is one of the stupidest fucking things i have ever heard... running a flue pipe into your house is a good way to kill your self. y not rig some sort of tank and regulator system up at least then you have control over it.


Your taking a class right now 

Ive had 2 journeyman's cards in 2 seperate trades for 30 plus years,a class 

Again you must read,several manufacturers make a "gas burning" c02 generator that is tweaked to run in a non efficient mode & release the toxins into the air,the whole theory of a gas fired co2 generator is for the generators burner to burn in the least efficient manner, in order to release max toxins with the least possible heat being thrown off, a water heaters burner is set to burn as clean as possible to heat in its most efficient mode of operation,a water heater would release much less toxins in the air than a gas fired co2 generator that is designed with the intent to be ran in an indoor grow op.

Have your teacher bring your class a service manual for a gas fired co2 generator & learn something about the devices used for growing,thats why your here, you can stop with the danger will robinson business,atleast till you can qualify your statements which you clearly have not..

Class dissmised.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

spoonfucklol said:


> panhead... I like this thread you have started. A diy is a very important ability, but I was on a country block about 4 yrs ago just chillin inside my uncles house and all the sudden his whole house shakes as you hear a loud as boom, up the road a man and his family had a house and the water heater blew up and destroyed the house there was a mattress in the freaking tree....I am not a freak about this shit though maybe it is because I have electric but what the hey....I hope this thread is filled with new information to help all of us along the way. + rep


Water heaters do blow up,that is a fact, but they do not blow up because they were vented into a grow room,you could stuff a rag at the top exhaust port of a water heater & it wouldnt blow up it would just snuff itself out from lack of oxygen at the most & that is with the exhaust port entirely plugged.

Its not uncommon for servicemen to go on a call in a commercial application & pull dead animals or birds nest out of vent pipes that have been there for years,ive done so myself many times when i worked in the feild.

Most water heaters blow up because of total lack of maintainance from the owner, like the pressure relief valve system, testing/draining & replacement of the valve is critical to saftey yet no homeowners take these simple precautionary steps,then they get think the exhaust gas is gonna blow them up 

Thanks for the rep.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1986031]Nice Pan, good to see some one likes to share good info, +REP[/QUOTE]

Thank you.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> if my water heater was gas id do this for sure.....uh oh...i have a propane tank 20' of gas hose and a CO2 gas burner burning right now....I SEE FLAMES IN THERE....OH NO I, I, I THINK IM GONNA BLOW UP....NNNNNNNNOOOOOTGREAT IDEA PANHEAD


Oh shit ,you better run for the hills,didnt you see mythbusters


----------



## doniawon (Jan 27, 2009)

So far the only trick is to vent co2 from the water heater??


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 27, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> I smoke out my grow room every day! I'll be goddamned if my PPM dont shoot up, too


because smoking with your plants is soooo good for them.


----------



## slackjack (Jan 27, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> because smoking with your plants is soooo good for them.


lol, i find it hard not to though, you know??


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 27, 2009)

i smoke in my room, but i blow my hits into the exhaust fan. this kid is talking about smoking out his growroom. all the efforts we go thru to provide fresh air for our girls and he chongs 'em out...brilliant.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Jan 27, 2009)

panhead said:


> All i can say is thank god for cfl lighting.


Cfl lighting?!?! Don't you know they're full of mercury! Are you trying to get us all killed with this thread?  j/k

You mentioned another tip in your original post, is it anything to help those of us with all electric homes?

Good thread, +rep for you.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> Cfl lighting?!?! Don't you know they're full of mercury! Are you trying to get us all killed with this thread?  j/k
> 
> You mentioned another tip in your original post, is it anything to help those of us with all electric homes?
> 
> Good thread, +rep for you.


Dammit,i forgot about the mercury !

Yep i do have another tip which is for raising yeild weights allthough it may lower resin production it works for added weight.

This one involves giving the plants a day off to rest & relax durring heavy bud,this is not a tip for guys who have poor to minimul air circulation in their grow op's as it may result in bud rott if air quality/circulation is poor,if you can increase air flow to max for the short term bud rott wont be an issue & has never been an issue in my op's.

The way i give my plants a day off is in the middle of bud cycle,i turn off all the HID lights & run only the bare minimum of lighting which in my room is floro tube lights,this is also the only time i foliar feed my plants,i take an extremely light mixture of my budding ferts which are a 10-30-20 strength & i mix it at about 10% strength,while the light in the room is very dim i soak the entire plant,i do this several times a day & if i can spare the time i do this off & on all day long,it keeps the plants moist,the low light allows them to rest & the low amounts of fertilizer are absorbed all day long as long as the plants remain moist,the last time i spray them down i use clean water with a 1/4 cup regular peroxide per gallon of water,the clean water rinses off any ferts tha plants did not absorb & the peroxide will kill off any mold spores that may be trapped inside or outside the bud.

As long as you do this before all the sun leaves are experiencing the phase where they start to become very yellow it will breath new life into them & allow the healthy sun laeves to make it all the way to the end of the grow & give max energy into building fatter buds.

The way i was taught this trick was that it replicates a rain day that outdoor plants would allmost certianly have under normal conditions,i use this trick when the new pistil/calyx production starts to slow down,after a few days the pistil production picks back up fast & the plants experience another growth spurt of new pistil & swollen calyx growth instead of finishing off.

Now look,here comes the connaseur guys saying that ferts on the plant will make it taste like chemicals,or that a hermie will pop out


----------



## doniawon (Jan 27, 2009)

has anyone every tried to "jack the stalks" 
i was taught to lightly pinch the stems and "jack" them up and down, up and down until the leave happy sauce on your finger... smell your fingers for the happy sauce. 
this is suppose to make the buds feel like they are being pollenated thus making them excited and more likely to put out


----------



## doniawon (Jan 27, 2009)

i like to jack with both hands


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

doniawon said:


> has anyone every tried to "jack the stalks"
> i was taught to lightly pinch the stems and "jack" them up and down, up and down until the leave happy sauce on your finger... smell your fingers for the happy sauce.
> this is suppose to make the buds feel like they are being pollenated thus making them excited and more likely to put out


Chalk another one up for the Romper Room Forum.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 27, 2009)

doniawon said:


> has anyone every tried to "jack the stalks"
> i was taught to lightly pinch the stems and "jack" them up and down, up and down until the leave happy sauce on your finger... smell your fingers for the happy sauce.
> this is suppose to make the buds feel like they are being pollenated thus making them excited and more likely to put out


oh no he didnt.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 27, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i smoke in my room, but i blow my hits into the exhaust fan. this kid is talking about smoking out his growroom. all the efforts we go thru to provide fresh air for our girls and he chongs 'em out...brilliant.


Kid, huh? Wow. I havent been a kid for quite some time! You have no idea how I smoke in my grow room. BTW, the plants LOVE IT!!! Always have, always will. Just dont smoke tobacco in there


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 27, 2009)

panhead said:


> Dammit,i forgot about the mercury !
> 
> Yep i do have another tip which is for raising yeild weights allthough it may lower resin production it works for added weight.
> 
> ...


Goddamn  Now THAT is a "free", DIY to increase for sure! If it really works (which it sounds like you know it does), then that kicks ass!! TY 4 the knowledge, bro


----------



## buffdog (Jan 27, 2009)

has any got good tips at all


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

buffdog said:


> has any got good tips at all


How's about you,whats your contribution here,where are your growing tips ?

Why would you even bother posting other than to be silly,im gonna start handing out negative reps to you guys pretty soon,not that rep matters but not everybody is here to make their stay at this site 100% fun & games all the time,some people come here to learn new methods & share their methods to help others.So far i see you & several others who unwilling to learn & unable to share any successfull methods so you make jokes instead.

And yes there are good tips here,you could of walked away with an answer to a serious problem you've had with your own grow had you came in here to learn instead of playing games.

The solution to all that moldy bud you grew is right here in this thread by golly,if you werent so busy playing games you'd have seen it & learned how to control moldy budd rott before it ruined another of your harvests. 

Toke n talk is the forum you want for fun & games .


----------



## doniawon (Jan 27, 2009)

how about spraying your buds with sprite..i heard it makes it smell sweet and taste fruity.


----------



## LowRyderMan (Jan 27, 2009)

panhead said:


> Your taking a class right now
> 
> Ive had 2 journeyman's cards in 2 seperate trades for 30 plus years,a class
> 
> Again you must read,several manufacturers make a "gas burning" c02 generator that is tweaked to run in a non efficient mode & release the toxins into the air,the whole theory of a gas fired co2 generator is for the generators burner to burn in the least efficient manner, in order to release max toxins with the least possible heat being thrown off, a water heaters burner is set to burn as clean as possible to heat in its most efficient mode of operation,a water heater would release much less toxins in the air than a gas fired co2 generator that is designed with the intent to be ran in an indoor grow op.


 Alright you clearly no what your doin. i was just simpily putting in my 2 cents worth. i am just basing my opinion on my little experiences, and what i have learned. i would not reccomend that people be fuckin around with therewater heaters and what not but who am i to stop u.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

panhead said:


> You guys never stop with the danger nonsense i swear,first you start off saying you usually know what your doing, then go on to quote a mythbusters episode as back up of your complete misunderstanding of this simple task, and you have misunderstood very badly.
> 
> The mythbusters guys took hot water heaters,then removed all saftey devices,then they removed & capped off the pressure relief valve so it could not vent,then they pumped the hot water heater full of compressed air until it reached allmost 3 times the water heaters pressure capacity until it exploded,again an entirely different thing than simply moving the exhaust pipe to a new location.


its liek they dont even read the damn thing...and its the 1st page on this one....LOL


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

LowRyderMan said:


> Alright you clearly no what your doin. i was just simpily putting in my 2 cents worth. i am just basing my opinion on my little experiences, and what i have learned. i would not reccomend that people be fuckin around with therewater heaters and what not but who am i to stop u.


See this right here is what im talking about & exactly why i put a disclaimer at the start of the thread.

You clearly are not willing to move your hot water heater pipe either from lack of DIY ability,a lack of understanding exactly what a gas fired CO2 generator is & how it is very comparable to a hot water heater, or for other reasons,which is cool with me but where i get lost is when you then reccomend that others do not try this,and you give no basis what so ever as to why you reccomend they not do this 

It cant be just me thinking this because im confused as hell & so are others at the motive behind putting in 2 cents if the motive has in no way helped anybody,just saying i dont like it & i reccomend others not do this isnt helping anybody learn anything, & im not saying that to be a dick either but it is a fact.

Every thread is constantly derailed on this site because of that exact type of 2 cents posting,putting in 2 cents is only helpfull when that 2 cents offers some sort of information not contained in the thread allready

This thread has spent the majority of its time time dealing with negative comments from people who are flat out uneducated at how a water heater can explode, & also uneducated in what gas fired co2 generators are & how these gas fired co2 generators are extremely similar in design with a standard gas fired hot water heater,no magic here just two machines that operate in allmost the same fasion & give the same results in a grow op.

If anybody here who has a negative comment would take the time to research what a gas fired co2 generator is,how it works,and where the co2 output comes from maybe this wouldnt be so scary after all.

Please,please,please read & educate yourselfs guys,even if you dont like my idea how can one single member of this forum who's been here over a month not know what a gas fired co2 generator does, & also not understand how it derives the co2 that is supposed to be released into an enclosed grow op.

Just so all you guys who are freaked out know,a gas fired co2 generator will run you between $250 & $1,000 depending on the model & will give off the same gasses as what comes out of all gas operated water heaters,only the gas from the water heater costs nothing .


----------



## smokeberry (Jan 27, 2009)

I discovered a little trick purely by accident a couple of years ago that really does seem to work wonders. It's actually possible to worry or scare your plants into vigorous THC production. Not sure if it will work with all strains, taller growing plants may actually suffer slight negative effects due to this. Anyhoo here it comes.

I was growing some Skunk #2 and found that one of the fem's was a small straggly little bugger that I could not get to flower for the life of me so I lost it a bit and took it out of my grow chamber. I went upstairs cut eye holes out of my pillow case and placed it over my head so the plant wouldn't recognise me. This is where the science comes in. I ran down stairs like a crazed Van Dam on phet called the plant a bitch, offered the plant out and proceded to round house kick about an inch above the top of the stalk. After 30 or so round houses I noticed buds starting to form. After a bit of trial and error I found that the Pillow case and the name calling weren't doing anything. It was the round housing! I did this with all the plants and had my best ever crop..

As I said, it doesn't work with tall weed as it's very easy to kick off top bud off the plant. I've spoken to Howard Marks about this who reckons the plant starts to yield massive amounts because it respects your abilities but I stick by my scare tactic theory. Dwarfs and people under 5 2" should only try this on autoflowering strains and SOG. Cheers for reading, I hope it works for you.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 27, 2009)

can you get -reps in your own thread??


----------



## AeroKing (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree that this is a reasonably safe endeavor for anybody with any basic DIY skill. I also agree that there is some amount of danger that you've not mentioned nor suggested safeguards against.

It is true that CO2 is the primary byproduct of burning propane and natural gas when burned cleanly. 

It is also true that *when gas is burned without the correct concentration of oxygen, it will produce CO, or Carbon Monoxide which is DEADLY*. It is common place in the US to install CO detectors in residential homes. The reason is the possibility of exhaust leaks or backdrafts from gas burning appliances has the potential to draw in deadly CO, so this is obviously a reasonable concern, right?
 
So then, would it not be responsible to *recommend a CO detector in any room that you were exhausting burning gas into*? I wouldn't do this without one.

I'd also suggest that you *perform a basic inspection of your water heater* before attempting this. You should verify the condition of the burner and the quality of the flame. *If you can see a nice even blue flame with yellow tips, then it is reasonable to try this*. If you have an old waterheater that has a dirty burner and a clogged air mix, you will be increasing risk.

Now, I believe it's also important to mention the *other 2 byproducts* of burning gas:

*Heat and Humidity*

You will also be adding these to your growroom. Make sure that you are prepared to deal with them accordingly. I realize for some, this could even be advantageous, but just be aware.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

genfranco said:


> its liek they dont even read the damn thing...and its the 1st page on this one....LOL


Amen brother,im glad other members see this nonsense for what it is,to me this type shit is very disenheartening & knocks the wind right the fuk out of my sails,not that i need an atta boy or have a need to be johnny super helper but fuk,its gotta stop on this site,people refuse to educate themselves on a topic then offer opinions containing warnings of explosion,danger,fire ect ect ect,even broke out mthybusters & used their show as back up & never even took the time to understand how mythbusters forced the water heaters to explode in the 1st place,or to understand that what was on mythbusters is different from this thread.

I saw it on tv so its gotta be the same thing,right 

Its getting near impossible to teach new growers anything on this site without total & complete thread disruption,is it just me that believes this or should posts contain some sort of helpfull information in them ,or if the post is going against the thread topic that post should contain factual information backing up wild claims of danger that get thrown around just for the sake of putting in 2 cents.


Here's another great example,our grow faq is missing any instructions for members to safely add extra power lines to their grow room,i see every day here kids with 37 cfl bulbs screwed into a conglomeration of Y connectors all plugged into a dollar store white 2 prong ungrounded extension cord.

I say enough is enough & start thinking that this site needs a tutorial on how to show noobs how to safely power their rooms.

I put together an in depth picture tutorial, showing step by step instructions to add power lines,each step was complete with a picture & written explaination of how to accomplish each step,i also included explainations telling "why" each step must be performed to retain saftey from fire & or electrocution.

I spent a couple hours of my time getting the materials together,then another few hours taking pictures of each step,then took my own notes of each step so i wouldnt forget anything & the tutorial would be up to buildig code.

Then after i finished the install & all the pictures i sat down to write the tutorial,i asked on the very first post to please not post till i was finished,i wrote the tutorial in 6 seperate chapters taking great pains to over explain all relative information,in total it took me 6 hours of writing to put together the picture tutorial ,then i posted that the tutorial was finished & to please keep all comments of an informative nature.

Wouldnt you know it,in the very 1st post of the tutorial here comes one of the 2 cents danger guys,he posts saying that somebody is going to get killed or burn their house down,then sure as shit within minutes here come the followers with the usual crap,danger this & fire that,come to find out the 1st danger will robinson member was freaked out because i didnt tell people to wear non conductive footwear .

I dont understand the sheer need these members have that compels them to post in every thread in sight when the posts contain no information regarding the topic at hand,just 2 cents for the sake of taking away the boredom & making a post.

Thank you to the membership who actually takes the time to educate themselves about a thread topic before they post.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

AeroKing said:


> I agree that this is a reasonably safe endeavor for anybody with any basic DIY skill. I also agree that there is some amount of danger that you've not mentioned nor suggested safeguards against.
> 
> It is true that CO2 is the primary byproduct of burning propane and natural gas when burned cleanly.
> 
> ...


See now that is a helpfull,informed,well thought out,educated & all around great post.

This post right here is what thread participation is all about.

Thank you.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

doniawon said:


> can you get -reps in your own thread??


I can give - or + rep as well as any other member can give or recieve - or + rep in any thread,if you feel my thread topic deserves a minus rep feel free to give me one,i can take it,i wont cry i promise.

Just be sure you leave a good or bad rep based on information & not childishness, because that is not what the rep system is supposed to be for.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 27, 2009)

i might try this, my room is barely 2 feet from my HWH and is vented outside. i dont see any reason to fear for my life. 

smokeberry - i see you come from the chuck norris school of growing


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

smokeberry said:


> I discovered a little trick purely by accident a couple of years ago that really does seem to work wonders. It's actually possible to worry or scare your plants into vigorous THC production. Not sure if it will work with all strains, taller growing plants may actually suffer slight negative effects due to this. Anyhoo here it comes.
> 
> I was growing some Skunk #2 and found that one of the fem's was a small straggly little bugger that I could not get to flower for the life of me so I lost it a bit and took it out of my grow chamber. I went upstairs cut eye holes out of my pillow case and placed it over my head so the plant wouldn't recognise me. This is where the science comes in. I ran down stairs like a crazed Van Dam on phet called the plant a bitch, offered the plant out and proceded to round house kick about an inch above the top of the stalk. After 30 or so round houses I noticed buds starting to form. After a bit of trial and error I found that the Pillow case and the name calling weren't doing anything. It was the round housing! I did this with all the plants and had my best ever crop..
> 
> As I said, it doesn't work with tall weed as it's very easy to kick off top bud off the plant. I've spoken to Howard Marks about this who reckons the plant starts to yield massive amounts because it respects your abilities but I stick by my scare tactic theory. Dwarfs and people under 5 2" should only try this on autoflowering strains and SOG. Cheers for reading, I hope it works for you.


Yup,you'll fit right in here.

Welcome abord.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> i might try this, my room is barely 2 feet from my HWH and is vented outside. i dont see any reason to fear for my life.
> 
> smokeberry - i see you come from the chuck norris school of growing


No reason at all to fear the method,should help your plants out quite a bit as well,it works fantastic for me.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 27, 2009)

Also when venting into ur grow room try to seal it as well as possible otherwise leaks could go into other rooms where it might not be so helpful. Also you might to want exchange the air every once in awhile. Lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2009)

debating on if i should close this or not. i'd be called out for picking on people though, so i guess it stays open, ................... with this in mind ......... http://oikos.com/library/energy_outlet/backdraft.html#Backdraft


----------



## smokeberry (Jan 27, 2009)

Couldn't resist. Whats worse is that I'm still chuckling 20 minutes later about a post that I made up. Interesting thread by the way.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> debating on if i should close this or not. i'd be called out for picking on people though, so i guess it stays open, ................... with this in mind ......... http://oikos.com/library/energy_outlet/backdraft.html#Backdraft


 
good reference fdd, i think a simple muffin fan pulling your HWH exhaust into your room would suffice.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 27, 2009)

smokeberry said:


> Couldn't resist. Whats worse is that I'm still chuckling 20 minutes later about a post that I made up. Interesting thread by the way.


i laughed for 10...and was inspired to make a Chuck Norris post in another thread.


----------



## panhead (Jan 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> debating on if i should close this or not. i'd be called out for picking on people though, so i guess it stays open, ................... with this in mind ......... http://oikos.com/library/energy_outlet/backdraft.html#Backdraft


Nope,you have my blessing to close this thread or delete it,if i was elite i'd of done it myself & saved ya the trouble.


----------



## AeroKing (Jan 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> debating on if i should close this or not. i'd be called out for picking on people though, so i guess it stays open, ................... with this in mind ......... http://oikos.com/library/energy_outlet/backdraft.html#Backdraft


I thought about that, but it occurred to me that grow rooms are far more likely to be negative pressure environments than positive pressure. I feel it is unlikely that your grow room will cause a back draft.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 27, 2009)

i think i have back pressure from gas????please help


----------



## Prince Zuko (Jan 27, 2009)

Panhead - really appreciate what you are doing, free yield increase is a great thing. however, could u just ignore the safety clowns who keep popping up? You spend more of your time giving them lip service than anything else.

Anyway, I don't have a water heater but I had a tip I read that I wanted to share. I am experimenting right now with adding an extra hour of lighting during the later weeks of flowering. I read that increasing the light by an hour for those weeks pushes the buds into overdrive. You want to ease it back to 12 12 for the last two weeks so they finish on time.

besides free how about cheap - blackstrap molasses. And Silica blast isnt very expensive, I am expermenting with both right now as yied boosters.

Smokeberry - you gave me the laugh of the day. I am working on a pillowcase right now. Do you think it increases yields by like 20 percent?


----------



## doniawon (Jan 27, 2009)

add sea kelp to the mix


----------



## smokeybandit22 (Jan 27, 2009)

panhead, I applaud your courage for starting this thread. most fail to realize that the hot water heater is not on 24 hours a day. I actually have a small wood stove that burns throughout the day on the first floor with a small bath vent fan mounted in the ceiling venting into the flower room. I leave the top plate-not the vet pipe-cracked a bit. not as clean as natural gas or propane, but does have desireble effects-extra heat as well.
so another free tip- if you have a wood stove, use it. obviously must be propely vented, but you can leave the door open or crack the lid abit if one exists. you cant really tap into the exhaust pipe as this would be muy mal.


----------



## macdadyabc (Jan 27, 2009)

panhead, i wasnt tring to be a dick. I think its a good idea as i said before, but i vent my growroom into my house( like many other people), and i dont like the idea of gas filling my house. You obviously have alot of knowledge in this area, and i dont.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

macdadyabc said:


> panhead, i wasnt tring to be a dick. I think its a good idea as i said before, but i vent my growroom into my house( like many other people), and i dont like the idea of gas filling my house. You obviously have alot of knowledge in this area, and i dont.


Panhead has beena little uptight lately... LIke me im tired of the lazy people that dont want to take the time to read the post... he asks you not to post if you have fears... this is just a spot for simple tips.... now its like any other thread... Next some fool will come in here and ask what there plant needs if the leafs turn yellow... or worst the typical... can you really grow using cfls.... LOL... these people ruin threads. Please just read at least the first post before you just start being stupid.


----------



## NuclearWeld420 (Jan 27, 2009)

panhead said:


> If you know any free tricks or tips to increase yeild please post them here.
> 
> Please do me a favor,if you have nothing to contribute then please do not post in this thread about "your" fears,this thread is for people who have do it yourself ability & for people who understand how to install a hot water heater,if installing a hot water heater is not in the scope of your handyman ability then do not attempt.
> 
> ...


My question for this is what kind of fuel is being burned to heat the water??? If it is propane it will produce CO2 (Carbon Dioxide) as a waste by product. If you are using natural Gas like most homes these days. Well the waste by product from that is C2O2 (Carbon Monoxide) and that YES will KILL you. That is why they are vented outside. Keep us posted. As long as there is a exhaust vent from the grow room to outside, then there should not be a problem.


----------



## vicbudz (Jan 27, 2009)

I've looked for hours but could someone give me advice on finding the exhaust pipe on my electric water heater?....


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 27, 2009)

smokeberry said:


> I discovered a little trick purely by accident a couple of years ago that really does seem to work wonders. It's actually possible to worry or scare your plants into vigorous THC production. Not sure if it will work with all strains, taller growing plants may actually suffer slight negative effects due to this. Anyhoo here it comes.
> 
> I was growing some Skunk #2 and found that one of the fem's was a small straggly little bugger that I could not get to flower for the life of me so I lost it a bit and took it out of my grow chamber. I went upstairs cut eye holes out of my pillow case and placed it over my head so the plant wouldn't recognise me. This is where the science comes in. I ran down stairs like a crazed Van Dam on phet called the plant a bitch, offered the plant out and proceded to round house kick about an inch above the top of the stalk. After 30 or so round houses I noticed buds starting to form. After a bit of trial and error I found that the Pillow case and the name calling weren't doing anything. It was the round housing! I did this with all the plants and had my best ever crop..
> 
> As I said, it doesn't work with tall weed as it's very easy to kick off top bud off the plant. I've spoken to Howard Marks about this who reckons the plant starts to yield massive amounts because it respects your abilities but I stick by my scare tactic theory. Dwarfs and people under 5 2" should only try this on autoflowering strains and SOG. Cheers for reading, I hope it works for you.


Dude, I hate being short!


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 27, 2009)

vicbudz said:


> I've looked for hours but could someone give me advice on finding the exhaust pipe on my electric water heater?....


Right next to the flux capacitor


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 28, 2009)

vicbudz said:


> I've looked for hours but could someone give me advice on finding the exhaust pipe on my electric water heater?....


it looks just like the vent on your electric lamp


----------



## natmoon (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought that carbon monoxide was only produced by faulty gas appliances


----------



## AeroKing (Jan 28, 2009)

CO is produced when gas is burned without the correct concentration of O2


----------



## buffdog (Jan 28, 2009)

hi panhead sorry to rub u up the wong way but i thougt this thread was to help peeps like me but all u are talking about is gas heater which i great dont get me wrong but i dont have one and u got no more ideas about increase yeilds a dfifrent way i will keep lookin for other ways +rep to u as for my but rot had delt with that with gert help off this site so i do put work in thx


----------



## AeroKing (Jan 28, 2009)

buffdog said:


> as for my but rot had delt with that


ROFL, am i the only one that caught this!?!?


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Jan 28, 2009)

butt rot sounds like a pain in the ass


----------



## panhead (Jan 28, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> butt rot sounds like a pain in the ass


At the very least one mean ass diaper rash.


----------



## dindy (Mar 1, 2009)

hi...im new to this...can you guys help...my leaves are turning yellow...i dont know what to do....also is it really possible to grow with cfls?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 1, 2009)

dindy said:


> hi...im new to this...can you guys help...my leaves are turning yellow...i dont know what to do....also is it really possible to grow with cfls?


 No, it is not possible to grow w/CFL's!


----------



## dindy (Mar 1, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> No, it is not possible to grow w/CFL's!


i was shittin myself reading this thread....so i just had to


----------



## fknbzn (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone heard of people giving 3days of dark at the beginning of flowering to speed things up?
I've also heard of some also giving 3days of dark at the end of flowering to bulk things up?
Anyone try these?


----------



## Greenisgold (Mar 2, 2009)

I must be one step ahead of this thread as I grow my weed in the same room that houses my water heater. But the hell if I'm going to just cap the vent. At least I'm getting a tad bit of co2 because of this.


----------



## sleeper05 (Mar 2, 2009)

OK OK, panhead you say that you've got 30 some years experience in the trades. And yes this does sound like a great idea, but there are dangers to flue gas that is vented and that's exactly why it's vented. You would really need to be running alot of hot water and making the HWT work all the time to drown out your house/room whatever but still! There's also regulations on how far you can run your flue pipe before it's not allowed by CODE. Going to far and you're probably not venting anything. I'm sure you know that the gas in the vent is only going up your chimney because it's going up with the excess heat and having this "run" too far would make your chimney pretty much useless. 

I'm not saying that what you've done is bad... it's a really smart idea to get alot of co2 but there's alot of noobs/greeners that don't know shit about shit and could really die over this. 

This is not something I would recommend to anyone other than a qualified HVAC/PLUMBER. Or just no idiots. I keep thinking of Co2 monitors that you can buy for your house, would be a good idea in this situation to keep your asses safe. 


Like the foliar spray idea. I have a few plants starting flower right now and would like to try this idea. Panhead how often do you do this during the flowering cycle?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 2, 2009)

fknbzn said:


> Anyone heard of people giving 3days of dark at the beginning of flowering to speed things up?
> I've also heard of some also giving 3days of dark at the end of flowering to bulk things up?
> Anyone try these?


Hoodoo....and, Hoodoo....

in my humble opinion


----------



## 420Blunt's (Mar 2, 2009)

i gave mine 48 hours before flower and 2 different strains went in to flower almost immediately. 

free techniques - if you need humidity for your room put bowls/buckets of water in your grow room and the slow evaporation will bring the humidity up. in you need to bring in down you can go to a supermarket and get 'damprid' which will bring the humidity down a lot so maybe put it outside of it.

cheap - molasses, during flowering on soil plants. molasses will make your buds explode like my cock with va-jay-jay. its cheap and its amazing.
also lemon juice works as a GREAT ph down. adds slight nutes and brings the ph down in my tap water. just check with ph and ppm meter to find out how much you need to work with

the sprite thing is supposed to increase CO2 on the leaves through the carbonation. i wouldnt use sprite if you wanna try it. i would def go with club soda. or just straight seltzer water. look at the ingredients and make sure it just says water and carbon dioxide. sprite just sounds bad. i dunno how the taste would improve with it. i know that lemon and lime juice are so acidic that it brings down the ph A LOT. so, i would imagine that the sprite (lemon-lime) would be bad to spray bc of the acidity. i did try the seltzer water spray on my first grow at 18 in my homemade hydro and it seemed to work just fine. i didnt notice a plus or minus

thats all i got for free/cheap yield increasers


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 3, 2009)

panhead said:


> You guys never stop with the danger nonsense i swear,first you start off saying you usually know what your doing, then go on to quote a mythbusters episode as back up of your complete misunderstanding of this simple task, and you have misunderstood very badly.
> 
> The mythbusters guys took hot water heaters,then removed all saftey devices,then they removed & capped off the pressure relief valve so it could not vent,then they pumped the hot water heater full of compressed air until it reached allmost 3 times the water heaters pressure capacity until it exploded,again an entirely different thing than simply moving the exhaust pipe to a new location.



man i dont know it sounds DANGEROUS hahahahaahha


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 3, 2009)

smokeberry said:


> I discovered a little trick purely by accident a couple of years ago that really does seem to work wonders. It's actually possible to worry or scare your plants into vigorous THC production. Not sure if it will work with all strains, taller growing plants may actually suffer slight negative effects due to this. Anyhoo here it comes.
> 
> I was growing some Skunk #2 and found that one of the fem's was a small straggly little bugger that I could not get to flower for the life of me so I lost it a bit and took it out of my grow chamber. I went upstairs cut eye holes out of my pillow case and placed it over my head so the plant wouldn't recognise me. This is where the science comes in. I ran down stairs like a crazed Van Dam on phet called the plant a bitch, offered the plant out and proceded to round house kick about an inch above the top of the stalk. After 30 or so round houses I noticed buds starting to form. After a bit of trial and error I found that the Pillow case and the name calling weren't doing anything. It was the round housing! I did this with all the plants and had my best ever crop..
> 
> As I said, it doesn't work with tall weed as it's very easy to kick off top bud off the plant. I've spoken to Howard Marks about this who reckons the plant starts to yield massive amounts because it respects your abilities but I stick by my scare tactic theory. Dwarfs and people under 5 2" should only try this on autoflowering strains and SOG. Cheers for reading, I hope it works for you.



hahahahah thats fukin hilarious


----------



## ganjah shaman (Dec 25, 2010)

ok so ive been in the construction biz for23 yrs and i would like to add a few things.Natural gas will kill you dont be fooled into thinking that it cant,however it can be controlled very easy.Exhaust you vent into your room sure but what you have to be sure about is that it is exhausting and not let it back up and collect.If you have to run a 30 foot pipe from the exhaust to your room well your not venting good eneough and this could cause a boom.What i would do is simple take a computer fan and hook it right up to your exhaust pipe,this should make everything mom approved,good growing


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi Panhead... 

I am glad that you are such an experienced installer of Gas Water heaters. But here is why this is DANGEROUS!!!

You cannot get a kid to read, understand and follow your first post. So how in the hell do you expect that same kid to not screw up a heater vent pipe installation?

What is the proper rise to run on that vent pipe? I didnt see you indicate that in any of your posts. 

The scary thing is that they will see that they can massively increase their buds for FREE!!! And hey, if they take a few liberties with that pipe going up.. oh well!! I am glad the thread is littered with people saying you could die or your water heater could blow up because it keeps stupid uneducated people from trying this possibly DANGEROUS installation.


----------



## craggrat (Dec 26, 2010)

So has anyone got any ideas on how to increase the yield.
we all know the dangers of gas heaters but what about the yield,


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 26, 2010)

craggrat said:


> So has anyone got any ideas on how to increase the yield.
> we all know the dangers of gas heaters but what about the yield,


Free Tricks?

LST, Topping, Supercropping, vegging longer. All free tricks that wont kill ya.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)

After veg, if you want to force your plant into flowering faster, just leave it in a dark room with no light for about 3 months, because depriving a plant of energy makes it happy...

Some people...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 27, 2010)

I Miss Panhead.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)

If you're going to attempt to mock me in your signature, at least include sarcasm  (you tool).


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sarcasm is what ya make it.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)

Fine, act like a child


----------



## phyzix (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha touche, no hard feelings I hope.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 27, 2010)

No way man.Just Fuckin With Ya.Peace


----------



## panhead (Dec 27, 2010)

sleeper05 said:


> I'm not saying that what you've done is bad... it's a really smart idea to get alot of co2 but there's alot of noobs/greeners that don't know shit about shit and could really die over this.
> 
> This is not something I would recommend to anyone other than a qualified HVAC/PLUMBER. Or just no idiots. I keep thinking of Co2 monitors that you can buy for your house, would be a good idea in this situation to keep your asses safe.
> 
> ...


Your right about the noobs & morons & that is exactly why at the onset of this thread i made sure to qualify my reccomendation with a warning,the warning stated that if the persons skill set did not include them having the ability to safely install a hot water heater than they should not attempt this method,any questions regarding rise,fall or run length of the exhaust pipe would allready have been fully understood by qualified installers,pointing out all the different dangers to noobs was & still is a mute effort as this method was never intended for those without the ability & skill set needed, as was pointed out at the start,the only people who would be in any danger from this method is the people who did not heed my inital warning & performed work they were never qualified to do in the 1st place. 

As for the foliar spray method i have been forced to stop using it for several reasons,my grows have grown in scope to the point i have too many lights covering flood & drain tables at all different stages of growth,tables that range from day 1 of 12/12 all the way to the final days of harvest,the plants in the table on their 1st few days of 12/12 would stretch from the lack of HID lighting.

The added humidity was another obstacle i could not easily overcome,even though the rooms are 100% climate controled the added moisture from spraying so many plants would tax the dehumidifiers so heavily where bud rott would be a constant danger.

When the grows were of a more managable size i used foliar sprays only once durring the bud cycle with pretty good results,plus i got the added savings on the power bill from one less day of running the big lights.


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 27, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> I Miss Panhead.



tag hes it. i wondered what happen to you. and where the hell am i? i went away for awhile and had to get a new names  i remember reading this thread awhile ago lol funny it worked its way back to the top.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 27, 2010)

Empty the mailbox Panhead


----------



## Snow Crash (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't bother them. Of all the things, just leaving them be is the most effective free method I know. The more you handle the plants it seems the less they pack on.


----------

